
Ask HN: Where can I find a front end developer? - VertexRed
I mainly work with the backend, but years ago when I first started I used to take care of the frontend too due to my small budget (designing logos, user interfaces in jQuery and just designing websites in general).<p>Now I&#x27;ve started working on a new side project and I&#x27;m just overwhelmed by the amount of work that I&#x27;ve put into the design so I&#x27;m looking for a frontend developer that I can regularly work with.<p>I&#x27;ve tried hiring designers many times in the past, but I&#x27;ve never been satisfied with the results.  When someone is a part of the project  and really puts their heart and soul into it then the result really improves so I thought I&#x27;d try something different for this project.<p>So to the question; does anyone have any good advice on where can I find a frontend developer that wants to partner up and work together?
======
keviv
I'm not a designer but I'm pretty decent at both, frontend and backend. I use
PHP,Laravel on the backend and React/Angular/Backbone on the frontend. Hit me
up at mail@vivekgupta.com and we can talk further.

